# Pup over-fed while on short vacation!



## Aidan0311 (Jun 12, 2019)

My pup Aidan turned 5mo old toda. My husband and I left Thursday to go on a short trip and came back today(Sunday). Just 3 days! Aidan knows my in laws as he goes over to their farm with us often during the week for visits. My father in law is always remarking that he looks too thin. He was never too thin, but just where he was supposed to be. His Doc even says he looks to be a perfect weight. I gave them complete typed out, detailed instructions when we left on feeding, etc. Took his entire 2week supply plastic food bin with measuring scoop included. After just 3 days when my hubby and I saw him, we were shocked at how big and stocky he looked. He’s probably at least 5lbs overweight now! They had given him almost the entire container of food! It must have been triple what I told them to feed him. We weighed him and he’s now 45lbs. We can tell he doesn’t want to play like he normally does and just is lying around. My in-laws dog, border collie, is about 20lbs overweight. I don’t know what to do now about leaving him there in the future! I can only imagine if it had been a full week or more. I’m not happy about this, but it is what it is now, and I was thinking that I’d cut his normal feeding from 4 cups a day to 3 cups until he looses a few lbs. Is that what y’all would recommend?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Can you provide pics? Before and after... but at least provide a pic of what he looks like.

My personal thing is that dogs don't "blimp" up from being overfed over just a couple days. It's more likely that being out of town and coming back - you're noticing more about your dog that was already there.

45 pounds btw seems underweight for 6 months. That's where providing a pic can help.

4 cups btw seems like a ton. My dogs only get a couple cups a day total.


----------



## Aidan0311 (Jun 12, 2019)

Sorry y’all, he just turned 5mo old today exactly, not 6! I’ll post a few photos of him tomorrow for comparison and edit my original post to correct! He.s sleeping in his kennel right now and it’s hard to get a good pic.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

If you need to have them keep him again, put each days food in a zip lock bag with a note stapled to it for the day, i.e., Monday Breakfast, Monday Dinner, etc. Only take enough food for the number of days he will be there.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I cannot imagine your boy gained 5 pounds in only 3 days. He may be growing, however. 5 months of age is peak growth time for a Golden. Our Rocky is fully grown now at age two. He looks perfect at 75 pounds. At 5 months he weighed 45 pounds. I would not worry about your boy.


----------



## Aidan0311 (Jun 12, 2019)

It’s crazy im so picky about Aidan! I never had kids, and this is the 1st dog I’ve been responsible for. I just want the best for him. I’m sure I’m overreacting, but I didn’t want to put him on some strict diet and starve our boy! I just want him to be as healthy as possible! Can someone tell me again how to post the photos? I have an iPad and can’t figure out how to post on that without a url..


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I just posted a picture of Max this way in my original post. Select go advanced. Select the paperclip for attachments. Select photos and then select the photo you want and then upload. Select preview to see your work. Then post it. I just did this on my iPad.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Over feeding like that for just 3 days isn't going to put 5lbs on your dog. But what will happen by over feeding that much will likely give your pup gas and loose stools. He probably not a playful as he's got an upset belly and just generally doesn't feel well. It should pass in a couple of days.


----------



## Aidan0311 (Jun 12, 2019)

The first 2 are the day before the trip, last 3 are from today. It may be hard to see in the pics but his waist is larger, and his legs more stocky. He’s not fat, but I still can’t believe they gave him almost the whole food container. I’m sure I’m overreacting. He’s still just laying around and not acting like his hyper self. Maybe like you said, he just needs to recover. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks the same to me in all the photos. Handsome boy.


----------



## Aidan0311 (Jun 12, 2019)

Thanks Max’s dad! Is it normal for a puppy to lay around and sleep a lot after being fed more and then coming back home after owners were away? Another thing that is worrying me is that they have 2 ponds on their property, and lack of rain and smoldering heatwave here in TN, they do have green looking film on them. The in-laws said he went swimming some while we were away. I had no clue about the toxic algae until today. I saw most dogs that died recently got sick between 15min and 3 days. I checked to see what the symptoms were and only one he has is the no energy/sleeping. I’m supposed to take him to the vet on Thursday, but was if he is still like this tomorrow if I should just take him in?


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I would take him to the vet. Going to someone else’s home for a few days and eating some extra food should not effect a young Golden Retriever pup. Better be safe than sorry if he went swimming in a pond.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

If he's not acting right, take him to the vet sooner rather than later.


----------



## daisy1234 (Jun 17, 2018)

I would not leave him there again. If they truly did feed that much then they aren't respecting your instructions. I was going to say 4 cups is a lot but my dog is smaller. She's 52 lbs at 16 months and eats 3 cups per day. Yours is a male and they are bigger. If he got mixed up with that blue green algae he would be very sick right now.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I would be concerned about the algae aspect too but from what I've read it happens quickly. 
In defense of the grandparents  I used to have a daycare/boarding business and clients would send pics to me all the time laughing at how pooped their pups were after a weekend at my place. His weight looks fine but make it easy for them next time... I had a family with 5 senior dogs (I realize you don't have a senior) but each one was on medication so they put rations with the meds in a sip lock, each packet had the pups name on it, day and what was for am and what was for dinner. I could have easily done this for them but it made them feel more comfortable knowing each got got the portion they wanted and the appropriate meds at the proper times. This way everyone is happy. Leaving your pup is stressful and if you want them to do it just as you would, make it easy for them 
But I'm guessing your pup is just pooped from additional exercise and will recover in a couple of days.

Just curious... does your pup's elbows always lay out like that? I've never seen this before, probably nothing ... just curious.


----------



## Aidan0311 (Jun 12, 2019)

Great idea on the individual food bags idea if he stays there again! We could probably leave him with my dad, but he’s in his 80’s and I’m not sure he would be able to handle a hyper pup. I’m definitely keeping him out of the ponds as well! When we woke up this morning, he was back to his normal self! I was so happy to hear him playing and barking! Never thought I’d be happy to hear him barking, ha! Last night I was up all night making sure he was breathing because he was so darn lethargic. Puddles, he’s laid like that before, but of course, the past 2 days that he’s been back home he slept in all kinds of positions. He was laying where my feet were last night. I had to move him over and he didn’t even open his eyes he was so tired. I decided not to take him to the vet since he was acting so much better, and also because I was sick all day, probably from worry and no sleep. He’s got an appointment on Thursday because the vet told us last month that his testicles were smaller than usual. He didn’t seem concerned as he said they’d probably grow to normal soon. I was trying to find a pic of what a 5mo old Golden’s balls were supposed to look like but I couldn’t find anything! Everyone thinks it’s hilarious that I’m worried about his testicles. Seriously, I’m going to need a shrink if i don’t stop this worrying! We weren’t planning on neutering him, but I read if they don’t descend right we would need to for potential cancer risk. Thanks again for the all the comments and advice!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Our Rocky had one undescended testicle. He was neutered at 13 months. His surgery went very well and he was back to his normal self in about a week.


----------



## Aidan0311 (Jun 12, 2019)

Thanks Max’s dad! That’s about the same age as what I’d read to neuter him if that’s what he has. I’m still not sure if they haven’t descended or are just unusually small for his age. Doc said it could have been stress or something when he was still with the breeder.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Testicle circumference is different dog to dog. 
There have been studies done (UGA did one about 15 years ago) that have directly related testicular circumference in dogs to fertility- gist was larger= more sperm. 
I can think of one dog who is a CH MH whose balls are so big is it completely distracting on his down and back. Seriously- they each look to be about the size of my palm. And he's blond and they are blotchy black and pink so it's even more noticeable. 
And I know another CH dog whose are more like the size of slight smaller than golf ball, and his frozen collections have been more than adequate to breed several bitches. 
In most cases w my own boys I have noted that the testicles are pretty much full grown by 9 months... and my boys' balls are just bigger than golf balls, and weigh about that much.
IF you can palpate them both in his scrotum, they are not undescended. That's not a worry if they are able to be felt. 

Small testicles aren't a big deal- I don't know of any health repercussions. Once he's had his puberty bump, just neuter him then and be done with them!
I too am curious re: his lying on his chest. I kinda think I would (when you neuter and he's out anyway) get shoulder and elbow rads. AND send them to OFA. OFA does shoulders too.


----------



## Aidan0311 (Jun 12, 2019)

Prisim, very interesting information! One of my past Labrador’s had a pair that were very large! I would say his were more like tennis balls. He was lean, muscular, 105lbs so his size may had had something to do with it. I’ll show my vet the pic of him laying down when I go in tomorrow. He doesn’t do it often and it’s always when he’s really tired. I’m glad y’all brought it to my attention because I thought it was normal.


----------

